# General question: Slide Auto Forward on Reloading



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

So I'm at the range today had 3 of my guns with me , I walk up with the slide locked opened, slam a mg into the Taurus and then the slide slms shout loads the gun for me . My question is this normal, I went home and loaded some snap caps in my xd9, and my M&P40, no matter how hard I slam a mag in either one of these 2 guns neither one released the slide. So I loaded the Taurus and tried that one again, not every time but quite often the slide would release. I just wondering if this is normal for a gun to do this.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Depends on the gun. I've had a number of Bersa 380's that will consistently do that. Bersa fans say it's supposed to do that. I'm not so sure. I think it's more a function of the design of the slide catch and how secure it is. I have several Rugers and S+W's that have never done that. Design issue, imo. As long as the gun doesn't fire when you do that, if you can expect it you will learn to deal with it that way.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Its called "auto forward" it happens.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I guess it's back to qualty I was looking at the lock on the Taurus and I'm suprised it even holds it open. But the gun did shoot and I even hit the side of a barn with it. I really wasn't tring to bash the gun this time I never did have it happen with my other guns. So I was just asking if it does happen from time to time.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

joepolo said:


> I guess it's back to qualty I was looking at the lock on the Taurus and I'm suprised it even holds it open. But the gun did shoot and I even hit the side of a barn with it.


Many quality guns auto forward.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, Jean and I own three M1911s (one's a shortie), one Star PD, and one Chinese-made Tokarev, all having slide-stop levers. (We have others, but without slide stops.)
I don't consider the last two of the pistols I've listed as being of "high-quality."
Yet _none of them_ will "auto forward" when a magazine is slammed home.

I know that there are old-fashion European pistols which were designed to "auto-forward," but I believe that modern guns are not designed to do that.
For one thing, it seems to me to be unsafe, unless it's part of the normal operating features. Indeed, one member of this forum has reported that he lost a bit of palm skin when a pistol unexpectedly went into "auto-forward" mode.

Me? I believe it to be a defect.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Berettas, Glocks, Smith M&Ps and others have the ability to auto forward.

Im not going to argue semantics about it but trying to diss Taurus for a feature (desired or not as I didn't build the darn things and no one asked me about it) that other quality pistols have is kind of lame.

Taurus has enough issues on their own.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Not sure it'll work I'm trying to load some pictures to show the quality difference between 2 guns. Ok I guess it worked, none of my other firearms does this S&W, Sig, Springfield and they all look similar to the xd I showed. The Taurus seems like it barely has a edge to lock it back. So I'll go with the quality of the gun, I guess back to you get what you pay for. The gun does shoot, it will hit what you aim at, if it's all you could afford then I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok so I was going to say BS but I'm wrong. I have a full size M&P 40 so I went and put some caps in it and tried it. Well I must say it does auto load almost every time. Still not saying Taurus has good quality, but this does happen with other guns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

joepolo said:


> Ok so I was going to say BS but I'm wrong. I have a full size M&P 40 so I went and put some caps in it and tried it. Well I must say it does auto load almost every time. Still not saying Taurus has good quality, *but this does happen with other guns*.


Yeah...it does.

Sig, CZ, Glock, S&W, HK, and others can all do this.

Again, while Taurus has issues, this isn't a "Taurus problem"

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just as a point of reference re: slide stop notches.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Even that slide lock grove looks like it'll hold, I'll have to get a better pic of the G2, it hardly has a groove to lock back. I'm not saying it's a problem just talking about the quality of some cheaper guns, they just aren't machined as good as some of the higher priced ones. My only question was, is it safe and I now know it is, just have to make sure I don't slam them in when I'm in the house,Don't need any extra holes in my walls. HaHaHa


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Close up that does look to be on the jankey side, but on par for what I would expect from Taurus.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Yep it's like they never finished machining it. I guess I'll have to get the file out and try to even it out.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to have a G. I. surplus Government Model. It would close on reloading if I were enthusiastic about jamming the magazine home. If I were sedate it wouldn't. That particular pistol was stolen and in time I have several others. Two or three are G.I. surplus and two or three are commercial. I don't recall any of them closing.

Either way, I don't think it's a big deal. Keep the pistol in a proper direction when loading and finger off trigger. No other functions are involved.

Similar, but not the same problem, one of my collectables (not a .45 and not identified at this point) will sometimes fire a round when dropping the magazine. It's an old gun and the sear needs replaced; which is in progress. Two different problems and treated rather differently. As always, be careful.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Berettas, Glocks, Smith M&Ps and others have the ability to auto forward.
> 
> Im not going to argue semantics about it but trying to diss Taurus for a feature (desired or not as I didn't build the darn things and no one asked me about it) that other quality pistols have is kind of lame.
> 
> ...


I've seen H+K's and Sigs do this as well. If your pistol does it everytime learn to use it to your advantage.:smt083


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the info. That's the way I'll be seeing it as a little advantage. I normally don't slam my mags in , just happen this time I did, so I learned from it, to me that's a good thing to be able to learn something new. See old dogs could learn new tricks.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Is there a reason for being "aggressive" with the loading of a magazine? The only places I've ever seen it do any good is on TV and the movies. Smooth and firm is what has always worked for me. You are dealing with springs and they are supposed to move. Slamming a mag home might disrupt the way the ammo is distributed. The slide stop/release is spring loaded and weighted toward the parts you touch to use it. The magazine lock is spring loaded and it may not seat. Other than being tacticool what purpose are you serving?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

45tex said:


> Is there a reason for being "aggressive" with the loading of a magazine?...Other than being tacticool what purpose are you serving?


I can only answer that question for myself, and not for anyone else.

In a self-defense situation, and therefore also in self-defense drills and practice, one wants to be absolutely certain that the reload magazine is seated completely and also locked completely into place.
The only certain way that I know to do this, under short time constraints and with an intruding edge of panic, is to be very sharp and firm about it.
I believe, therefore, that one should practice slamming the reload magazine home with the heel of the hand.

Further, I firmly believe that if a pistol or its magazines cannot be so sharply and aggressively handled, then it is useless for self defense in an extreme situation.
Self defense is no place for a fragile, or easily deranged, gun.

Of course, you may feel differently.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

joepolo said:


> Yep it's like they never finished machining it. I guess I'll have to get the file out and try to even it out.


File a very little at a time,, only upward. Doesn't take much material removed .

I see the little downward hunch in the picture,
good luck


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

In my very limited experience, I've yet to encounter a pistol that auto-forwards on mag insertion.

I have encountered bad magazines, and malfunctioning slid-releases. just sayin.

Are there particular models with this feature?


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Well as far as the Taurus goes, not my problem anymore. Had a chance to trade it so it's gone, I picked up a proformance center shield, 9mm. I'm very pleased with it the fiber sights are nice, and the trigger is very smooth on it, still out on the porting though. The flash isn't bad at all just not sure how much it helps with the muzzle flip. I also have a xdm9 mod2 and the two compared they are about the same, in recoil. The mod 2 is about 8oz's heaver so I'm sure that helps. As far as accuracy it was spot on right out of the box. Oh well just thought I'd put that out there. As far as autoloading I didn't try slaming home a mag yet, but as I said befor my full size M&P 40 will do it every time, and you don't really have to do it that hard.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have experienced this with some less expensive guns (a SCCY CPX comes to mind) but also a few more expensive ones, including a HK VP9 rental pistol. I think it might have happened to me with a full-size SIG P320 .40 which was also a rental. 

Although I generally would prefer it not to occur, I'm not sure I would view it as a huge deficit.


----------



## latigo2 (May 30, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I can only answer that question for myself, and not for anyone else.
> 
> In a self-defense situation, and therefore also in self-defense drills and practice, one wants to be absolutely certain that the reload magazine is seated completely and also locked completely into place.
> The only certain way that I know to do this, under short time constraints and with an intruding edge of panic, is to be very sharp and firm about it.
> ...


Absolutely correct. I agree with everything you said. Being gentle with firearms is never taught in a police academy. Slam that magazine home, and let the slide slam shut, whether by itself or by releasing the slide release. Never close it gently. As far as the slide being released by slamming the magazing home, that is a real common trait on some guns (Beretta 92's and 96's for instance) and not considered a malfunction by most manufacturers.


----------



## Jimdawgfan1955 (Dec 31, 2015)

joepolo said:


> So I'm at the range today had 3 of my guns with me , I walk up with the slide locked opened, slam a mg into the Taurus and then the slide slms shout loads the gun for me . My question is this normal, I went home and loaded some snap caps in my xd9, and my M&P40, no matter how hard I slam a mag in either one of these 2 guns neither one released the slide. So I loaded the Taurus and tried that one again, not every time but quite often the slide would release. I just wondering if this is normal for a gun to do this.


I had this same issue. I took a square file and lightly filed the 2 surfaces in the notch corner. Works perfect now. And slide release works also.. I can slam home a mag and it won't move.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks , but if your talking about the Taurus, I traded it for something better.:mrgreen:


----------

